# Saturday,October 25th Car Show



## Nismo30 (Oct 4, 2003)

Saturday, October 25th Tom Peacock Nissan is having thier first of many Nissan Car Events sponsored by Nissan, Nismo Performance Parts and Tom Peacock Nissan.
There will be a raffle of a Nissan 350Z Nismo Cat-Back Exhaust and a Nissan 350Z Nismo Cold Air Intake [ $1.00 raffle ticket each item, installation of items extra, proceeds go to HNE, Houston Nissan Enthusiasts Club ].
Other items, like a Nismo Duffle Bag, "The Run" DVD, Nissan Wall Clock and a Hot Wheels 1:18th scale Nissan 350Z in Daytona Blue will be raffled off as well. We will giving away "Z" t-shirts to about the first 40 people that register in the Parts Dept.
Smoken' Joes BBQ will be on site serving up Brisquit Sandwiches and BBQ Chips for $5.00. Drinks are being provided at no cost.
The focus of the meet is to of course promote Nissan and all of the new Nissan Performance [ Nismo ] Parts that are or soon to be available but also to bring together those who have a love for Thier Nissans and love to show them off! The meet will start around 10:00 a.m. and run approx. until 3:00 p.m.. 
The meet will take place at Tom Peacock Nissan in the front parking lot area located in front of the Parts Dept. We will have plenty of room as the new and used cars will be moved for optimal display for Your vehicle. 
There is no registration fee to show off Your ride just be there for the fun! See Ken Sanders [ That's Me ] in the Parts Dept. for any questions or call Me at 281-230-4365 work or 281-734-3863 cell. I'll have plenty of Nismo Performance Parts and Accessories on hand that day which, by the way, will be sold at 15% off of list price!! Any purchases that Saturday are at 15% off of list price wether it's Nismo Parts, Nismo Accessories or Nissan Accessories!!
Come and show off Your ride and have some fun!!

See You There,
Ken Sanders
Tom Peacock Nissan Parts


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

:banhump: wow like i really care about something going on in a place i dont know where its at and that i have to pay money for.


----------



## Nismo30 (Oct 4, 2003)

If You don't care about this Nissan Car Show, why are You registered on this Nissan Forum?


----------



## Nismo30 (Oct 4, 2003)

*Tom Peacock Nissan Car Show*

Saturday, October 25th
Tom Peacock Nissan 
15300 North Freeway
Houston, Tx. 77090
281-230-4365
10:00 to End
Come show off Your Nissan and check out the new Nismo Launch Performance Parts from Nissan available so far on the 350Z and the SpecV.
Call Ken Sanders for details at 281-230-4365
Sonsored by Nissan, Nismo Performance Parts, Tom Peacock Nissan and Houston Nissan Enthusiasts.
No cost to display Your Nissan!
Raffling off a Nismo Cat-Back Exhaust and a Nismo Cold Air Intake for the 350Z!!!
See You there.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Well I'd be a little better about it if you would say where this car show is at. And whereever it is its not close to me. And i'm not trying to say i dont care about Nissan...I love nissan...better than the OTHER car


----------



## Nismo30 (Oct 4, 2003)

Tom Peacock Nissan
15300 North Freeway
Houston, TX. 77090
281-230-4365


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

If i lived in houston i would....want some advice, post this in the regional area instead of newbie


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd go for the free barbeque and Z shirts


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Exalta said:


> *I'd go for the free barbeque and Z shirts  *


there ya go


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

They makin rib's? if they are I'll fly out. hehe. Sent me a Z shirt! Please?!?!?


----------



## Nismo30 (Oct 4, 2003)

sorry bro', You have to show up with Your Nissan to receive a Z shirt


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I wish I could go! 

This dealership is working very closely with the Houston Nissan Enthusiasts (HNE) car club (listed below in the car clubs section). They are the Houston chapter to DNE. They should have a good time with a huge number of cars. They're working on potential TV coverage also.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

If I am back from a business trip in time you can count me in. I might bring a couple of Nissans with me from SA and some from Dallas.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

check out the Houston Nissan enthi\usiats section of the boards for more info... looking forward to seeing you guys out there.

ps. you forgot to mention that HNE set the meet up lol


----------

